# AMNSP Smoked Blue Cheese



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2011)

krustypuff said:


>


That is interesting - it really made the veins bloom big time - what was the taste like?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

That Blue Cheese is WILD!

Did it taste funky?

I Love Blue Cheese and if this is what happens when it's smoked, I'm all in!

TJ


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that looks wild!!  How long did ya smoke it and how did it taste?


----------



## sprky (Dec 17, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> That Blue Cheese is WILD!
> 
> Did it taste funky?
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Never thought of smoking blue cheese. How did it taste?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 17, 2011)

MMMMMM YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!!sounds good!   We need details please!

Gonna have to add that to the list with cream cheese!

SOB


----------



## biaviian (Dec 17, 2011)

Smoked cream cheese sounds like a good thing to try.  I may have to give it a go for my next batch of fried poppers, or a dip.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome ! ,,,,now make smoked bleu cheese dressing out of it.

here is my Fav recipe for that

6 ounces double-cream blue veined cheese (see Note)
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup sour cream
Salt, to taste
Pepper, to taste
2 pinches cayenne pepper

Soften blue cheese to room temperature. Blend softened cheese with a mixer. Add cream and sour cream and mix until consistency is smooth, with occasional small bits of blue still apparent. Season with salt (be careful, as blue cheese can be salty), pepper and cayenne pepper.

Note: Double-cream blue cheeses are available.

Makes about 1 1/4 cups.

Source: Myron's Steak House


----------

